# Safari 6 crash au démarrage (OS 10.8) Mountain Lion



## Thanadeus (25 Juillet 2012)

J'ai installé Mountain Lion sur un MacBook Air équipé de Lion. Le passage de l'un à l'autre s'est très bien effectué, à l'exception de Safari. Le logiciel refuse de démarrer. Il crash dès le lancement. Que pourrai-je faire?


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2012)

Regarder le rapport d'erreur et nous donner ainsi davantage d'information


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Comme d'hab, vérifier que tu n'ai pas une extension ou un plugin "loufoque", si oui les désactiver ou désintaller, si ce n'est pas le cas, déplacer les prèfs de safari sur ton bureau, elles doivent être planquées Ta maison > Bibliothèque > préférences 
et elles se nomment "com.apple.Safari.plist".

Pour y accéder Finder > Aller (en maintenant la touche "alt") > Bibliothèque > préférences ...


----------



## Thanadeus (25 Juillet 2012)

Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist" dans le répertoire indiqué...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Regarder le rapport d'erreur et nous donner ainsi davantage d'information


Je ne sais pas quoi chercher dans un rapport d'erreur pour trouver l'information utile à la résolution du problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




tsss a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme d'hab, vérifier que tu n'ai pas une extension ou un plugin "loufoque", si oui les désactiver ou désintaller, si ce n'est pas le cas, déplacer les prèfs de safari sur ton bureau, elles doivent être planquées Ta maison > Bibliothèque > préférences
> et elles se nomment "com.apple.Safari.plist".
> ...


Ok, j'ai finalement trouvé le fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist". Je l'ai glissé sur le bureau, mais rien n'y fait. Le bogue persiste.


----------



## Lulz (25 Juillet 2012)

Si si il ya bien un fichier safari.plist 







Oups j'ai été un soupçon en retard...


----------



## Thanadeus (25 Juillet 2012)

Lulz a dit:


> Si si il ya bien un fichier safari.plist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci. J'ai trouvé, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Voici une partie du rapport de crash. Qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant?

<<Crashed Thread:  5  Dispatch queue: com.apple.root.default-priority

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: EXC_I386_GPFLT

Application Specific Information:
Enabled Extensions:
com.agilebits.onepassword-safari-2BUA8C4S2C (39599 - 3.9.5) 1Password
com.regisgaughan.fbphotozoom-VEJG9TZ92N (1.1206.11.1 - 1.1206.11.1) Facebook Photo Zoom>>

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

Problème résolu. J'ai supprimé les extensions 1PassWord et FacebookPhotoZoom.


----------



## vincentbls (25 Juillet 2012)

Le problème ne vient sûrement pas de 1Password, l'application est à jour et Safari 6 tourne très bien avec son extension.


----------



## Ogado (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème que Thanadeus. J'ai enlevé un par un l'ensemble des fichiers qui figurent dans le dossier _Safari_ de la bibliothèque, ainsi que les 4 fichiers du dossier _Préférences_. Rien n'y fait. Safari crashe toujours au moment de l'ouverture. 

Néanmoins, je n'avais pas désactivé les extensions dans _Safari_ avant d'installer _Mountain Lion_ sur mon iMac. C'est peut-être ce qui a mis le bronx dans mon système. :hein:

En revanche, je suis en train d'installer ML sur mon MacBook Pro ; mais j'ai pour le coup j'ai désactivé les extensions de Safari et surtout fait une sauvegarde de mes signets. Je vous en dit plus dès que c'est terminé.


----------



## Rom59 (26 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème. A un moment on m'a proposé de mettre à jour flash, chose que j'ai fait, et je pense que depuis ce moment il n'y a plus de problèmes. 
Je pense car je n'ai pas testé trop longtemps (il était tard ... )


----------



## Ogado (26 Juillet 2012)

Comme promis, voici les nouvelles. Je viens d'installer _Mountain Lion_ (ML) sur mon *MacBook Pro* après avoir déactivé les extensions sur _Safari_, ainsi qu'avoir mis à jour l'ensemble de la suite _Microsoft Office_  que je suis obligé d'utiliser pour des raisons universitaires, mais je m'en passerais bien :hosto:  et quelques autres bricoles qui, sans doute, étaient nécessaires.


Surprise : tout fonctionne ! _Safari_ s'est ouvert comme une fleur et j'ai même pu réactiver les extensions de l'époque Lion qui fonctionnent parfaitement. 


Les notifications arrivent également dans le _Centre de notifications_ de  mon *MacBook Pro* alors que sur mon *iMac*  où _Safari_ refuse toujours de s'ouvrir  je n'en vois pas la queue d'une, depuis hier... 
Les quelques logiciels qui ont été signalés comme n'étant pas compatibles avec _ML_ disposent déjà de leur mise à jour sur le site de leur développeur ou automatiquement en ligne. Pour ma part, j'ai donc pu mettre à jour : _Antidote_, _Little Snitch_, la suite _MS Office_    et le plugin _Mail Tag_ pour _Mail_. Le _Trieur_  ou « Sorter » pour les intimes  de _DEVONthink Pro Office_ peut être simplement relancé depuis les préférences du logiciel. Il demandera au moment de la sollicitation du centre de notifications s'il doit être masqué ou non pour les utilisations ultérieures.
L'installation sur *MB Pro* semble donc s'être déroulée nickel-chrome, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur mon *iMac*  qui n'a qu'un an et demi, donc pouet-pouet aux fâcheux qui prétendraient qu'il est trop vieux... :hein:

Dois-je procéder à la réinstallation du système ? 
C'est plutôt moyen, non, comme solution ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2012)

On peut supposer que l'iMac avait d'autres logiciels que le MBP n'avait pas ? D'autres paramétrages réseaux, aussi ?


----------



## Ogado (26 Juillet 2012)

La réponse de *bompi* était on ne peut plus appropriée.  C'est ce que j'ai fait : comparaison des deux fenêtres préférences système, des applis... mais rien à faire. Malgré les redémarrages. C'est en fouillant dans les serveurs américains  en anglais, donc  que j'ai fini par trouver une solution sur les forums de _Apple US._ Remercions donc *Vincearch*  qui fournit le truc. Le thread se trouve ici.

Il y aurait donc de vieux bundles tout pourris  qui se sont installés vraisemblablement en même temps que d'autres installations et qui foutent leur merde vu qu'ils ne veulent visiblement plus se remettre à jour  : les fichiers à supprimer se trouvent dans la _Bibliothèque_ de l'ordi  donc à la racine  et non pas dans la _Bibliothèque_ de l'utilisateur.

Chemin : .../Biblitothèque/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/ à l'intérieur duquel *Vincearch* dit « delete whatever you got here », autrement dit « efface tout ce qui se trouve là-dedans ». En ce qui me concerne, j'avais seulement un _SafariStand.bundle_  si quelqu'un sait à quoi ça servait, ce sera toujours bon à prendre  que j'ai jeté et mon _Safari_ s'ouvre désormais en toute quiétude. Et non d'un petit bonhomme, c'est vrai qu'il est plus rapide, le bougre !!!

Cette discussion peut donc maintenant avoir son statut [résolu] !


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2012)

Bien joué ! Un classique, ce cher SIMBL


----------



## MARSUP21 (25 Août 2012)

bonjour désoler d'etre lourd mais sous Lion j'ai le même problème pour safari mais impossible de trouver ce foutu fichier SIMBL . Pourtant j'ai bien cherché partout ...


----------



## MARSUP21 (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour ,je viens de faire une migration de mon imac sur un nouveau MBP sous Lion et depuis Safari 6 ne fonctionne plus . Impossible de démarrer .  Quelqu'un peut t'il me dire quel fichier supprimer car je n'ai pas de repertoire SIMBL sous lion ... J'ai pourtant les 2 memes os 10.7.3, j'ai recharger sur le MBP Lion ( 6H00...de téléchargement ) . Moi qui vantait APPLE , je comme à douter . Merci pour votre aide .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

MARSUP21 a dit:


> bonjour désoler d'etre lourd mais sous Lion j'ai le même problème pour safari mais impossible de trouver ce foutu fichier SIMBL . Pourtant j'ai bien cherché partout ...


Le chemin est : 

Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / Application support / SIMBL


----------

